# New Malinois puppy (didn't know where else to go)



## Chris1474 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello,

I am the proud and excited (but slightly nervous) owner of a new 9 week old Malinois. His name is Sagan and here is the picture I took just after bringing him home








So I am here seeking all the advice, tips, tricks, and encouragement you want to throw my way. I'm new to the breed in that I haven't owned one before, but I have done a good bit of research. 

My plan is to start by housetraining, crate training, walking, lots of play and exercise, and teaching him his name as well as the concept of "no". Lord knows I'd like to teach him "quiet" already but I guess that'll have to wait. I'm assuming it'll be about 3 weeks (he'll be 12 weeks then) before I move on to anything else. 

So do any of you have any suggestions as to what I should teach and when? How about suggestions in general for a great start with my new pup? I tried finding a Malinois forum but I had no luck, so now I'm here!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice pup! Enjoy! My advice 'patience'


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Something else you may want to add is focus and building engagement with you.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! You won't be alone here, there are a number of people here who have mals. Your puppy is beautiful! I have GSDs, so I can't help you with breed specifics, but there are those here who can. The extent of my knowledge is that while we lovingly refer to our GSD puppies as 'landsharks,' malinois puppy owners likewise call their babies 'maligators,' so patience and thick skin and faith that you will have a wonderful grown-up dog will help get you through that stage, lol.

A forum member named Bailiff is currently raising his malinois puppy, search for recent posts of his.

Susan


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Adorable pup! Be sure to take lots of pics. They grow so fast!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

This forum is a great place,
Here is a link to some youtube vids.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWt78FjS05k
I love Stonnnie Dennis, he is a character and he is easy to follow on youtube.
Adorable puppy,


----------



## Chris1474 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies! He sure is tired. He only plays for about 10 minutes at a time before he wants to plop down by the vent. He is being treated for hookworms right now as the breeder said he had them. She treated him right before I took him with this yellow liquid and gave me enough to treat him 2 more times. She said it was a 3 day treatment that should purge the worms. Does that sound about right? Also, excuse my ignorance. I don't know a whole lot about dogs in terms of health and such but I am the kind of person that will look up everything I can. I also have a good friend that lives down the street. He has 12 dogs so I call him if I think something is up. And here's another picture!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, are you a first time dog owner?


----------



## Chris1474 (Oct 4, 2014)

That's a trick question. I'm 20 years old so technically this is the first dog I have owned personally. My parents had dogs as did my grandparents and my aunt and uncle. I spent a good deal of time at all of these houses and took care of the dogs when people went out of town. I also took care of my parents dog for the last 5 years when I was living at home.

So yes, I am, but I know how to take care of a dog. Now I am well aware that Mals are a dog of a different color but the basics remain the same. What I will need guidance and direction on is how to train him. And I fully intend on getting professional help in that area. Even still, I'm seeking as much information as I can get.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol. I think the Mals are in there own camp. Even some GSD people admit they are too much dog! 
Hes cute, stick around- post a pedigree, we have a few mal experts here so dont be shy


----------



## Jambo (Apr 24, 2014)

I love Mals; they are awesome military dogs. I got to interact with a couple of them in Afghanistan, I agree they definitely can be a bit too much dog. 

I would get your pup into a good puppy class as soon as possible.


----------



## Chris1474 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'll post a pedigree pretty soon. I'll post the pedigrees from both parents as I don't have his papers yet.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Be very careful choosing who you train with with, make sure they are well versed in working dogs.


----------



## Chris1474 (Oct 4, 2014)

The guy I'm going to train with only trains GSDs, Mals, and Dutch Shepherds. He also breeds both the GSD and Dutch Shepherd. Here are the pedigrees from my pups parents. Let me know if I should post these elsewhere or pm a specific person to have them look at it. I know they are a little hard to read. I'll try and get s better pic from the breeder.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Chris1474 said:


> That's a trick question. I'm 20 years old so technically this is the first dog I have owned personally. My parents had dogs as did my grandparents and my aunt and uncle. I spent a good deal of time at all of these houses and took care of the dogs when people went out of town. I also took care of my parents dog for the last 5 years when I was living at home.
> 
> So yes, I am, but I know how to take care of a dog. Now I am well aware that Mals are a dog of a different color but the basics remain the same. What I will need guidance and direction on is how to train him. And I fully intend on getting professional help in that area. Even still, I'm seeking as much information as I can get.


Just checking. Most people get a smallish run-about car as their first, a "learner" as it were. You sir just stepped up to the Ferrari of dogs. It'll do what you want almost as quickly as you think it and make it look easy. It'll also bite you in the arse for any screw-ups.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol savor the moments he can only play for ten minutes then have a sleep. That will last all of a fews days then kiss your nice pants goodbye, I hope you like tiothy imprints!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, bless your heart!


----------



## Chris1474 (Oct 4, 2014)

I know that I've gotten myself in quite deep here. I know that it takes constant training to handle a Mal and I think in all honesty, that will be better for me. See, I need a dog that will keep me busy, but continuously progress. That dog will hold my interest. Sure, I'm going to want to chill out sometimes, but I'm looking forward to the seemingly bottomless pit of energy that is heading my way.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Well Good for you! the pup is cute, i hope he keeps you busy and you keep him busy- I think Mals are some of the cutest puppies going.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Even the high drive high end working line ones can be managed and trained to be easy. Its wholly a matter of training and conditioning and putting clear cues on the on and off switches for the dog. With puppies its easy. With adults that have practiced bad habits and behaviors and unchecked emotional states it becomes much harder.


----------



## Chris1474 (Oct 4, 2014)

Baillif said:


> Even the high drive high end working line ones can be managed and trained to be easy. Its wholly a matter of training and conditioning and putting clear cues on the on and off switches for the dog. With puppies its easy. With adults that have practiced bad habits and behaviors and unchecked emotional states it becomes much harder.



Im going to start taking him to a professional trainer (one that works exclusively with working dogs) as soon as he is done with his shots and such. The trainer said that would be between 12 and 16 weeks. So I'm on my own for 3-7 more weeks.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Off switches aren't to hard to put in.


----------



## Chris1474 (Oct 4, 2014)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Off switches aren't to hard to put in.



I had thought about a correction collar. Correct me if I'm wrong but it's far too early for something like that right? He is only 9 weeks old. My roommates keep telling me to get a bark collar to keep him quiet in his crate at night but I don't think I should do that yet. Is that an option though? If not then what type of correction will he catch onto quickly and can be performed at a distance?


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Chris1474 said:


> The guy I'm going to train with only trains GSDs, Mals, and Dutch Shepherds. He also breeds both the GSD and Dutch Shepherd. Here are the pedigrees from my pups parents. Let me know if I should post these elsewhere or pm a specific person to have them look at it. I know they are a little hard to read. I'll try and get s better pic from the breeder.
> View attachment 243689
> 
> View attachment 243697


This sounds really good. I wish I had found my trainer before I took the silly community classes with my Dutch. Start with a person that knows this breed well. The other thing with a high drive dog, set fairly strict rules now. You can loosen them later but , I find my Dutch likes to push the rules a lot. Very head strong.

Yes far to young for correction collars. If you have a good trainer rely on him or her with this question. See if you can't ask the trainer you plan to use for some ideas on socialization and what to do right now. Michael Ellis videos are a good start. Check him out on youtube.

But malinois are beautiful dogs. Just keep on top of things and expect your life to change a bit. Depends on the individual but usually not a casual kick around the house kind of dog.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Chris1474 said:


> I had thought about a correction collar. Correct me if I'm wrong but it's far too early for something like that right? He is only 9 weeks old. My roommates keep telling me to get a bark collar to keep him quiet in his crate at night but I don't think I should do that yet. Is that an option though? If not then what type of correction will he catch onto quickly and can be performed at a distance?


Lol no this is a 7 month old dog that has been collar conditioned properly. I would just keep the crate covered on all sides so he cant see out anywere but the front. Never let him out when he is noisey even if you were going to get him out anyways. If he is an idiot when you get to the door dont open it until he settles and quiets down. Take him out regularly and stimulate him mentally and physically via training and hunt/bite/chase games. Keep him tired . 
Get him a bed or pad and teach him to relax in the house and go/stay on his place. Set him up with a chew toy and start the foundation for normal behavior in the house.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum!

Great place to start is ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

As well as http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-time-owner/165774-gsd-puppy-primer-tips.html


----------

